# Where do you place your smoke tube in your Traeger?



## papa g (Apr 6, 2017)

I can get decent smoke flavor with my Traeger with everything except chicken. I'm curious for those using smoke tubes if you place it on top of the grate or down in the belly. I have the a-maz-n smoker, but its the tray maze  style. I tried to use it and placed it on top of the grate and the circulating air ended up putting it out.

I wonder if it makes sense to put it in the belly of the Traeger on top of the auger chamber? Not sure if there would be too much air circulating there.

I've seen videos with  people suggesting foiling wood chips or pellets and placing it over the fire pit for extra smoke. That scares me a lot over direct fire and dampening the air flow.

The chicken is good, but tastes like a rotisserie chicken you'd get from Sam's or Costco.

Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 6, 2017)

When I had a Traeger I placed it on the grate opposite end from the firebox. My cousin does the same thing.


----------



## papa g (Apr 6, 2017)

No problem with the circulating air putting it out? It seems it would burn faster.


----------

